

The viral spread of my privacy check app for Facebook - Rabidgremlin
http://blog.rabidgremlin.com/2010/06/01/the-viral-spread-of-my-privacy-check-app-for-facebook/

======
Rabidgremlin
Oops looks like all the traffic blew up my blog. lol.

